
Media misreports study showing women code better than men. Here’s what’s unsaid - tdkr
https://www.techinasia.com/women-coders-men-better
======
noobermin
That paper seems somewhat suspect. In their interpretation, they essentially
hang their hat on the most _suspect_ data that shows a percentage difference
that just might lie in the margin. Scanning their other figures, the, so-
called "reverse discrimination" that other findings suggest are well outside
the error bars they plot. It doesn't further inspire my confidence that the
authors are _not_ psychologists but are _computer scientists_ , which might
explain such they make the mistake of weighing small changes so
much...although that's because my impression of CS people is they don't deal
with empirical data that much, which I may be wrong about.

Their findings still might give evidence towards their hypothesis, but more
because acceptance rates are _on-par_ with men instead of beyond men as it was
when their gender is obscured.

------
Claudus
I remember being drawn into the world of computers decades ago. Online your
physical characteristics were irrelevant, your words and ideas were all that
mattered.

When I read articles like this, it makes me think that some people don't like
that.

------
rdlecler1
If that vice article has taught us anything, it's that Diana Tourjee is
sexist. As her vice article shows, whether or not she thinks that she views
men as equals, men's actions are not being judged impartially.

------
jlg23
"[...] as much as we want to see gender equality in the workplace, this cannot
come at the expense of credible reporting and nuanced debate."

Amen.

------
valdiorn
did everyone miss the big-ass "NOT PEER REVIEWED" disclaimer on every page of
that report?

Like, seriously, read the damn paper people
[https://peerj.com/preprints/1733.pdf](https://peerj.com/preprints/1733.pdf)

~~~
martin1b
If it's not ready, it shouldn't have been published.....

~~~
tdkr
The intent is to gather public feedback first before peer review. But I guess
the media got a hold of it and ran too far with it.

